# This is so beautiful



## MountainMeadows (Mar 20, 2009)

A wonderful friend of mine is a gifted artist and she made this beautiful sculpture of Prince and then handpainted it to look just like him. It captures his pride, arrogance and style to a "T" - her work is out of this world and she does do custom work for others -- and believe it or not her twin sister is just as gifted and also is in the same business

Let me know what you think - hope this link works!

http://www.HallelujahBronze.com/timeless_prince.html

If this should be moved to a different part of the Forum, I apologize in advance to placing it in the wrong spot

Stacy


----------



## RedWagonMan (Mar 20, 2009)

Stacy, That is beautiful!! Looks just like Prince. We have always loved Prince since the first time we saw him!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 20, 2009)

OMG what a wonderful gift

it is just fabulous


----------



## Magic (Mar 20, 2009)

That's Prince all right!!



BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 20, 2009)

Defiantly Prince!



:wub Stacy it is just Beautiful





Their work is amazing! I took a look at their web site - Very nice!!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Mar 20, 2009)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Leeana (Mar 20, 2009)

That is BEAUTIFUL and i LOVE it ...very very nice !


----------



## Miniequine (Mar 20, 2009)

OMG! That gives me goosebumps,, just like

the first time I saw Prince crank his neck! STUNNING

That is just beautiful Stacy!

~Sandy

PLEASE email me her contact info...



I want one!


----------



## Watcheye (Mar 20, 2009)

Its fabulous. I miss doing sculpture!


----------



## tagalong (Mar 20, 2009)

I love that resin of the Arabian stallion.... and he defiinitely looks great as a bay roan - as Prince!!


----------



## Tango (Mar 20, 2009)

WOW!! Just beautiful!!


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 20, 2009)

As soon as you said "twin" I knew who had done the sculpture without even looking! *LOL* That's a great model, congratulations.

Leia


----------



## dreaminmini (Mar 20, 2009)

WOW



That is stunning!! Gave me goosebumps



What a truly gifted artist. Prince is also a very gorgeous model


----------



## minih (Mar 20, 2009)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Jessica_06 (Mar 20, 2009)

That is gorgeous!! Of course it's easier to create such a beautiful model when you have a beautiful prospect





~Jessica


----------



## AppyLover2 (Mar 20, 2009)

Absolutely stunning. Lucky you!!


----------



## Mona (Mar 20, 2009)

WOW!!



BEAUTIFUL is truly an UNDERSTATEMENT!!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Mar 21, 2009)

Beautiful Stacy. Truly beautiful!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 21, 2009)

Fabulous!!


----------



## Jill (Mar 21, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## MindyLee (Mar 21, 2009)

WOW!!! That is awesome!!! Looks just like him. Prince is the top stud in the world in my mind and you are soooo very lucky to have him! I hope/dream to have daughter from him some day! To bad I am so far away or I would ask for my mare to be bred to him as she is almost like him and would produce well with him. Maybe some day. Untill than, I can only dream.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Mar 21, 2009)

That is some awesome work! She got his color just right!


----------



## mizbeth (Mar 21, 2009)

AWE............SOME!


----------



## ClickMini (Mar 21, 2009)

That is simply gorgeous, and it does truly capture "Prince". I know that will have a coveted place on the mantel!


----------



## PaintNminis (Mar 21, 2009)

OMG! Wow I LOVE it!





Very Beautiful


----------



## ruffian (Mar 21, 2009)

That is incredible!!


----------



## twister (Mar 21, 2009)

wow absolutely stunning just like Prince, now I have to wipe the drool off my face





Yvonne


----------



## joyenes (Mar 22, 2009)

Gorgeous, Incredible, Fantastic , Absolutley Beautiful


----------



## Basketmiss (Mar 22, 2009)

Holy Moly-that is Beautiful!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Mar 22, 2009)

I've known about Vicki's work for a long time! Prince looks great on an Arabian sculpture!


----------



## Shelley (Mar 22, 2009)

Just stunning!!!

I will look for the piece that will be at the Egyptian Event! Our Saluki National is always held at the Horse Park

during the same time and we always make it over at least for the Liberty Class!

Shelley


----------



## kaykay (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow that is just stunning!! Your friend is very gifted but Im sure having such a beautiful subject made it easier


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Mar 23, 2009)

Stunning!!!


----------

